
How to Make Deep Learning Models That Don’t Suck - manneshiva
https://blog.nanonets.com/hyperparameter-optimization/
======
manneshiva
Training deep learning models can be tough. They don't work without the right
hyperparameters. The interactive blog gives an explanation of the algorithms
that can automate the hyperparameter search and has all the code you need to
try it out for yourself.

------
muttled
Great article! Might be worth adding that too much dropout can cause your
model to never converge, which would be creating a model that "sucks!"

